# I MAY have to shut down my YouTube.



## skyeisonfire (Nov 20, 2019)

Due to the FTC and Coppa laws and the possibility of getting fined $42,000 per video because of extremely vague definitions of child content..is going to widely sweep through all of YouTube's creators channels.  The FTC will basically audit every creator's channels and determine if your videos has "child content"  and if you are targeting a child audience.  They solely make that decision.  Merely saying your videos are not for children does not protect you.  There are a lot of videos on youtube on this matter if you want to see what it's about.  I don't want to take chances because I can't afford to.  I'm waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks for the reminder.  I also received a notice from YouTube, and haven’t yet taken a close look at what they are asking for.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 20, 2019)

This may be the new way I share my vids

Sonja Li on Instagram: “Weekly garage workout | kicking and blocking drills. . #bodyrecomposition #workout #wingchun #wingchunwomen #kungfulife #martialarts #gym…”


----------

